# Bonnie bros. Whiskey.



## Oldtimer (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a Bonnie Bros. whiskey pint, clear glass turning purple in the sun, bimal. It is embossed Bonnie Bros., then below os a round seal with "Bonnie Bros." written on a scroll that has wheat or rye behind it. Below that it is embossed Louisville KY.

 I know it ain't worth nothin',  but I wondered if you had heard of it.


----------



## Scottcenfla (Jun 29, 2004)

Richard, I don't have any information on Bonnie Brothers, but I do have a BIM quart amber example dug earlier this year. I think this one I have is common. I think Kovels had a value on it, but probably is overvalued. I'll throw in a pic (poor quality) and maybe someone can shed some light on the history of the company. HH, Scott


----------



## olddump (Jun 30, 2004)

Bonnie Bros "Amethyst embossed above circle which has "Bonnie" embossed across the center 11&1/2 in.   8 to 15 dollars
 BOTTLE PRICING GUIDE by HUGH CLEVLAND
 Thats all folks                                                  Tom, Olddump


----------

